# DO you see anything wrong with my mare? she isnt being herself!



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Could you be a bit more specific in what exactly she is doing? It's a bit difficult to tell just by pictures, if she acts up specifically while riding a video would be helpful.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

You already posted this, but I have to say your mare is absolutely stunning!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't notice anything in the pictures, but I can think of a few other things you can check.
- Have you ridden her bareback to make sure that tack fit isn't an issue?
- Has her feed changed recently? Is there more grain or spring grass in her diet? I don't know about your horse, but mine is wacko when she gets grain.
- Have you had her checked by a vet yet? They might find a source of pain that you couldn't have known about, such as ulcers. 
- Is there anyone new handling your horse?
- Are there any new sources of stress in your horses life?

My horse recently had a similar problem so I know how you feel. What I learned, after a lot of trial and error, was that she had stomach ulcers. They caused her to be generally intolerant and angry which is very uncharacteristic for her. After treatment she was back to her normal self again and I was so relieved! If you want to do a test, try giving your horse free choice hay for a week or so and see if she improves. The vet can also do a gastroscopy but for us it wasn't necessary. 

I hope this helped. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stomach ulcers! I think that is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well as others have said hard to tell from pictures....plus you need to explain what type of "issues" you are having.

But I did notice two things......one it looks like she had dropped fetlocks in the first pic........and her rump looks tight?

Super Nova


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sometimes when it's a sudden change in personality like that there is a possibility that it could be a neuorogical thing such as WNV. It could also be something as simple as a need for a chiropractic adjustment.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

She could have an ovarian cyst.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Stomach ulcers! I think that is a distinct possibility.


I agree with this. You didn't say what exactly is different, but ulcers will give you an instantly very grumpy horse. Especially when being saddled and when trotting or loping.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I noticed when you are describing what you have tried that you have not had a vet out. I would recommend having a vet out to do some basic flexion tests and a good physical.
We can't tell what is wrong with the mare from a picture or video - we can only give guesses based on our experiences.
Ulcers may be what is causing it - however you also need a vet to scope to see if this really is the issue.
WNV and other neurological disorders need dianosis by a vet.
To do a chiropractic adjustment, X-rays done by a vet should be (imho) required beforehand.
Ovarian cysts will need to be diagnosed by a vet.

So any way you slice the pie - you need a vet out for at least a diagnosis, and possibly treatment.


I believe that in any horse under higher stress than the body is naturally designed for (ie is a riding horse) is prone to osteoarthritis and joint disease. So to me it sounds like she is most likely developing osteoarthritis, and from looking at her pictures her legs are already not conformed "perfectly" and with riding and jumping she could be prone to OA. This is why I suggested the flexion tests - a good vet can tell from a simple flexion test/physical exam what is going on.

Good luck!


----------



## bluepaint (Mar 18, 2011)

a friend of mine was having the same issues (@ least from what you have included) of her mare being witchy when she never was before. She had her tested for lyme (we live in mass) she was found to have a high test! they treated her w/anti biotics and she was on that for a while. after she was all done w/meds she was still not the same, SO final resort..... get this..... they put her on horse BIRTH CONTROL!!! have you ever heard of such a silly thing, but IT WORKED!!!! she is back to her normal self... goood luck, something to think about. Oh yes I totally agree w/the others on having the vet some out to do stress test, talk to the vet about the birth control thing too and see what they think, couldn't hurt.


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

what breed is she? she reminds me sooo much of my gelding!!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

What are you feeding


----------



## bluepaint (Mar 18, 2011)

Your mare is having the EXACT same symptoms my friend horse had! They put her on the birth control and all her symptoms and witchyness went away, she was back to her normal self! I hope that is something that your vet would think about!
My own mare had the same swolen teat on one side, she too has had a foal a few years back, the swelling went down and she was fine w/no treatment.
So 2 things to think about! good luck


----------

